# Grackle nosebands.. what are they used for?



## aislingmmmmm (Oct 13, 2010)

My mare has issues with straighness, and falls out of the circle on the right rein. I know that this is an issue of retaining and aids, but after a friend watched me ride she suggested a Grackle noseband, and told me that it would help.

I've googled it a few times but there never seems to be a straight answer! What are they used for, and would our training benefit from the use of one? To help with straightness? I don't really see how a noseband would make a huge difference, but I could be wrong..
My mare has a soft mouth, i use a loose ring french link and a plain cavesson noseband at the moment. 

Any thoughts? Thanks a lot


----------



## upnover (Jan 17, 2008)

You are absolutely correct! Straightness issues are purely a training issue, not something that can be fixed with tack! 

A grackle (figure 8) noseband holds the bit better in the horse's mouth and keeps him from opening or crossing his jaw, while allowing for more airflow (compared to a flash). Strapping one on your horse (or doing anything in an attempt to ride the horse's mouth or front end) doesn't do much for her straightness. Trust your instinct on this one!


----------



## Shimla101 (Nov 7, 2010)

I'm a huge fan of grackle nosebands. Especially the Mexican style ones.
There's a thread on this noseband here: http://www.horseforum.com/horse-tack-equipment/what-does-figure-8-noseband-really-71995/

So yeah, it might help with while you're schooling, from the point of view it'll stop your horse from resisting the bit by crossing her jaw. As with most things...it's just an aid, to be used, and removed when not necessary any more


----------

